# RCI Points to DVC question.



## chriskre (Jun 5, 2011)

Unfortunately I own my Main RCI points contract at VV Parkway. 
I get tons of mileage out of them but it's so frustrating being blocked into DVC.  

My question is, if I do a PFD with my weeks resort I get 38K.  Can I use those 38K to book a DVC unit without being blocked?  I think they just lump all your points together so is this possible or does blending your points keep you out.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope, you'll still be blocked.  If you have ANY Orlando timeshare in your RCI Points account, you're blocked.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 6, 2011)

*It's the same in weeks...*

We owned a Polynesian Isles for two years and have those TPU's combined with Williamsburg TPU's, and now I cannot exchange into DVC with the 93 TPU's, because the regional block keeps me from using them.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you get around this by having more than one RCI account - isolating all regional block TS into their own account?

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 6, 2011)

You should be able to.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, that really bites to have a block on the whole account, if one is in Orlando.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Nope, you'll still be blocked.  If you have ANY Orlando timeshare in your RCI Points account, you're blocked.



What about since I get a free weeks account with my points account just depositing it into the weeks side?  Does that get me around the block or am I going to have to sell my VV Parkway that's been so good to me?   




rickandcindy23 said:


> We owned a Polynesian Isles for two years and have those TPU's combined with Williamsburg TPU's, and now I cannot exchange into DVC with the 93 TPU's, because the regional block keeps me from using them.



Man that sucks.  :annoyed: 

93 TPU's is 4 almost 4 weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 6, 2011)

chriskre said:


> What about since I get a free weeks account with my points account just depositing it into the weeks side?  Does that get me around the block or am I going to have to sell my VV Parkway that's been so good to me?


I think depositing to the weeks side will be fine for trading to DVC.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think depositing to the weeks side will be fine for trading to DVC.



Thanks Cindy,
Unfortunately I only get 21 TPU's for my only depositable week so gotta go shopping.   

Looks like I might have to also replace that VVParkway triennial and go elsewhere.   I just missed a beautiful little AKV studio for 28.5K RCI Points for my favorite time to be at Disney Dec. 10th.  At least Linda (Vacation hopeful) got it.  I feel better about losing it knowing one of my TUG DVC buddies got it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 6, 2011)

chriskre said:


> ...  I just missed a beautiful little AKV studio for 28.5K RCI Points for my favorite time to be at Disney Dec. 10th.  At least Linda (Vacation hopeful) got it.  I feel better about losing it knowing one of my TUG DVC buddies got it.



Need a little old FLBR Points deed or a FLBR 2/2 L/O? Looking to give away a WK 46 & 27 ones. 27 has just great TPU number when you split the units for deposit. Your fellow TUG DVC/FLBR buddy,


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Need a little old FLBR Points deed or a FLBR 2/2 L/O? Looking to give away a WK 46 & 27 ones. 27 has just great TPU number when you split the units for deposit. Your fellow TUG DVC/FLBR buddy,



Nah.  Once I discovered I can trade back in very nicely with RCI points I no longer see a reason to own there.   

Still love the resort though.  Going back this weekend.


----------

